# Great service !



## KZOR (16/7/16)

Small little shop that packs a serious punch. I have been in much larger vape shops that offer way less variety. Service was excellent. Thanks Shane.
Walked in to purchase a single juice for R150 and walked out with a R650+ bundle.
Now that is how a business should be run. Will most certainly channel most of my business your way from now on.
Even has a friendly ginger as a doorman. 
Thanks @WernerK for informing me of the shop and it's location.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare (26/7/16)

only been to them ... but we need the juice of the week .............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (29/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Small little shop that packs a serious punch. I have been in much larger vape shops that offer way less variety. Service was excellent. Thanks Shane.
> Walked in to purchase a single juice for R150 and walked out with a R650+ bundle.
> Now that is how a business should be run. Will most certainly channel most of my business your way from now on.
> Even has a friendly ginger as a doorman.
> Thanks @WernerK for informing me of the shop and it's location.



Thanks @KZOR !


----------



## Mando (29/11/16)

Thanks @Kelly for reverse engineering the Alien Claptons (V2) to fit the RBA base of my Big Baby Beast. I really appreciate it. Queen of Vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

